# Family Didn't Really Speak English - Still Tipped



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Nothing crazy, had a family this weekend that barely spoke any English. They just said 'We not know English good' (not trying to be racist here) and we went on our way. They talked among themselves in the car. I dropped them off. I looked at a $5 tip. 

So even if an entire family that can't speak English can figure out tipping, so should the every day citizen lol


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BikingBob said:


> Nothing crazy, had a family this weekend that barely spoke any English. They just said 'We not know English good' (not trying to be racist here) and we went on our way. They talked among themselves in the car. I dropped them off. I looked at a $5 tip.
> 
> So even if an entire family that can't speak English can figure out tipping, so should the every day citizen lol


Family was more than likely misled and believed that tipping was the norm on Uber.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have had a few trips where they don't speak English. Some tip some don't. Had a group from France that I thought for sure would not tip, they did. $5 on a 3 mile ride.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I have had a few trips where they don't speak English. Some tip some don't. Had a group from France that I thought for sure would not tip, they did. $5 on a 3 mile ride.


I had an old lady who only knew a few words of English. She tipped me $3 on $7 ride.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

There are a large number of people here from Central America who can barely speak English, if at all. They will ask me if I can speak Spanish. I tell them that I can speak Italian, so I can decipher Spanish and speak it minimally. They are glad to talk to me, even if my Spanish is halting because I am trying to translate from Italian into Spanish. They usually tip me something and many ask if they can call me to pick them up and take them places. I tell them that they can do that in the cab, but not on UberX. Some of them actually have called me.

I have had Japanese tourists who can not speak English, but they are always careful to tip.

I once picked up these four French tourists near Capitol Hill. They showed me a paper when they got into the cab with the name and address of the hotel where they were going. As they had not said anything, I did not know yet that they were French. As we were up on Capitol Hill, one asked another which building was the Capitol and which one was the Supreme Court. The guy looked around, had a puzzled look on his face, so I intervened:

"....à_ la gauche, le Capitole, à la drette, la Cour Suprème....."_

They started asking me all sorts of questions about everything that they saw while on the way to their hotel. I answered them, although they found my mixed Acadian/Québec French difficult, at times. They asked about tipping when we got there, I told them that it was all up to them. They gave me a twenty for an eight dollar fare and told me to keep it.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

When pax don't feel the pressure, they tip 
Part of it is your energy , they can feel it... uneasy energy vs pleasant energy
Dog whisperer- Milano guy- dogs can feel his energy so they behave differently towards him ... same goes for humans


----------



## UberXBoston (Aug 13, 2014)

Hispanic women in the 50's and 60's with limited English skills are my best tippers. They always tip cash too!


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

UberXBoston said:


> Hispanic women in the 50's and 60's with limited English skills are my best tippers. They always tip cash too!


Most pax that age for that matter..just need more of 'em!


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

Had a question tonight from a pax tonight. "are you allowed to take tips?" 
Talked about servers, bar tenders, I took him to a bar.
Compared uber drivers to them, service industry, same principle
$6 on a $2.89 fare. I did something right


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Much easier on taxis.

“How much change do you want back?”

A lot of people don’t have the balls to say “all of it”

It’s a lot harder to pretend to tip when your asking for change back.

A lot of the time..

$12.60 ride, they pay with a $20.

“How much change back sir? it was about $13”

“Give me like... $3 back that’s still 25%”

Then there are those who can’t speak English and hand cabbies the hotel reservation.

Those are always good, no confusion at all about which hotel they are in.

Then I take the time to make them change cause we can’t speak to each other and a lot of the time they will hand all or most of the change back.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BikingBob said:


> had a family this weekend that barely spoke any English. They just said 'We not know English good'


I would argue that their English is better than most Uber drivers.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Most of the Europeans (as in from the mainland and not the UK) will say they don't speak English well and as long as your speaking "Proper" English without any slang they can speak english better than many of the native speakers.


----------

